# Broccoli,



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

First harvest!!
Much bigger than spring!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice....you are ahead of me. Fall always is better for the cool crops.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

It's amazing to me how much better the fall crop has been to manage than the spring!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Does it look like I pulled it on the right day?
It seemed to be separating even from just yesterday?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Paul Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

The broccoli looks real good. The weeds don't seem as bad in the fall. Not near as frustrating.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Does it look like I pulled it on the right day?
> It seemed to be separating even from just yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes, you want to get it before it starts showing any of the yellow flowers.

Did you literally mean pulling it? If you cut it in place, it will grow more shoots. They won't be as big as the initial head but will be every bit as tasty.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Did you literally mean pulling it? If you cut it in place, it will grow more shoots. They won't be as big as the initial head but will be every bit as tasty.


No. I just cut the head off.
Those little after shoots are tasty as well.
We made stir fry out of them in the spring!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Broc*

Yes Broc/cab/caulf all do better in fall esp. on cool years. way less bugs..:like above said cut heads before yellow bloomes show and the they (they the plants) will put out multiple shoots and you can keep harvesting....cva34


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

My broccoli hasn't started making crowns yet, but it won't be long. Main thing I am hoping for is no worms. This spring the worms were so bad I just pulled my plants up. Nothing seem to phase them.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks really good--do you recall what variety? All I can ever find (plants) is "Packman", might be as good as any. Fish-R Ride, did you try BT spray on the worms? I have had excellent luck using it for loopers, wooly worms, army worms, and green horned tomato worms. Apparently one bite with that on the leaf, instant and terminal indigestion.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Packman is mostly what I grow... I really like the tight heads.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

No I didn't. Where can I find it?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Either online or any Lowes, Home Depot or gardening center will carry it...


----------

